
Rousseau: Meditations of a Solitary Walker (2016) - Red_Tarsius
https://www.theculturium.com/jean-jacques-rousseau-meditations-of-a-solitary-walker/
======
miles
_Meditations of a Solitary Walker_ is an abridged version of _Reveries of the
Solitary Walker_. Unlike _Meditations_ , _Reveries_ is available new in both
paper and ebook formats:
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/0140443630](https://www.amazon.com/dp/0140443630) .

The original French version is available freely in ePub, Mobi, and PDF
formats:
[https://www.goodreads.com/ebooks/download/722065.Reveries_of...](https://www.goodreads.com/ebooks/download/722065.Reveries_of_the_Solitary_Walker)
and also as an audio book: [http://www.litteratureaudio.com/livre-audio-
gratuit-mp3/rous...](http://www.litteratureaudio.com/livre-audio-gratuit-
mp3/rousseau-jean-jacques-les-reveries-du-promeneur-solitaire.html)

------
b6
Wow, I'm struck by the similarities to Buddhism. Renunciation, solitude,
reflection, nothing to fear or hope for, unmoved by worldly events, at peace.
Some of this stuff is like what I would expect to hear from someone like Thich
Nhat Hanh.

------
bobthechef
The idea of the noble savage is problematic given that "society" is the
product of individuals. To say society corrupts the individual means that that
which is caused by individuals (society) corrupts the individual. It would
follow that individuals are the source of their own corruption.

~~~
JadeNB
> The idea of the noble savage is problematic given that "society" is the
> product of individuals.

I think that there are a lot of problems with the idea of the noble savage,
but surely the idea that people (or any system) behave differently
individually or _en masse_ is not one of them.

